
Show HN: Using GitHub as a CMS with Cloudflare Workers Sites - jppope
Hi HN!<p>I just published a tutorial on how I use Github to manage the content on my website. You can check out the tutorial here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;css-tricks.com&#x2F;how-to-make-a-simple-cms-with-cloudflare-github-actions-and-metalsmith&#x2F;
======
steveklabnik
Very cool!

~~~
jppope
thanks!

